# good or bad.



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

this guy wants to trade me his 2010 outty 800 with 2 inch lift 29.5 outlaws hmf muffler. Can am radiator relocated and snorkels. Uni air filter. 3500 winch and custom speakers that go with it. the bike has 900 miles on it. he want to trade for my brute and i give him 2000 but i think i could talk him to atleast 1500 or maybe even 1200. so my question is it worth it? i really want the power. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

You should jump on that!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Heck yeah, just talk him down on the money that's all.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

i thought so. was just wondering about the miles, but i talked to him and he said the bike had 28 zillas for most of its life and the 29.5's were just put on. so im going to ride it and check it out next weekend and hopefully itll be mine. i love my brute but the power is so amazing


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd do it for 1200-1300 but you know...that Outy doesn't have _that_ much more power then your Brute...a bit but don't expect a world of difference. Do it because the C/A is just worth more then the 07 BF...Oh and check it out well before...you don't need the cost of a full rebuild on a C/A on top of all that.


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

yea im definatley going to give it a very thorough inspection before i make the trade. i know how clean my brute is and how well it runs and if the outty isnt up to those standards ill just keep mine


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd jump on it if you can get him down a little on the money. Dunno what he has done to it clutch wise, but from lots of research and a ton of people's advice...get a clutch built for it, EVERYBODY I've talked to said it's night and day difference. Airdam will custom build a CV Tech primary and machine your secondary any way you want for $900........I know, its alot, but price some of the other clutches for the canams and its actually not that bad by comparison. Call Adam at Airdam and talk to him, very knowledable guy.


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

thanks i was searching about can am clutching. i can't seem to find much in here. are anything like brutes where you can just out new springs and be fine

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes you can install just springs, or a kit with springs and weights in the factory clutches. BUT, one of the major drawbacks to the stock primary is that the inner and outter sheaves are not locked together, they depend solely on a tension bolt through both halves to keep them together. Aftermarket clutches are designed with locking sheaves, and will provide maximum belt pinch thus allowing your machine to perform at it's absolute best.......thats the short hand version of how it works. Airdam also uses a smaller diameter bearing between the sheaves of their primary which makes the belt ride lower in the primary and higher in the secondary, overall starting you out with a lower gear ratio than a stock clutch, and machining the secondary will pick your top end back up to counter against the new lower ratio so that you dont have to sacrifice one for the other.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

ok thanks! ill let ya kow if i get it. tis waiting a week is gunna torture me


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

I'd probably trade him as long is was in good shape. Just talk him down on the cash.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I would watch out on this deal unless u know him. Sounds like he just drown it and wants to get it gone before something happens. Imo 

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

If you're riding style is more the puddle hoppin, swamp boggin, "who can get outta that hole", then you should stick with the Brute. As stated above Can am's are not that much more powerful than the Brute and the lower weight of the Brute and incredible bottom-end torque helps it launch better than the Can am (IMO). If top end is your tickle, then get the can am (make sure it is in GREAT condition, repairs are brutal $$$). Aftermarket for both machines are pretty good and ///Airdam tuned CV Tech clutches are amazing, however not as adjustable as QSC (has the SMALLEST one way bearing of any primary for the lowest possible starting gear ratio) and STM (the pinacle of CVT primary clutches, but has 2 way bearing that takes away the engine braking and large cost ) also make incredible clutches for the Can am's. Secondary clutches: STM is where it's at!! you can add an aftermarket spring and a 650 helix to the stock secondary and will be fine. If you do ///Airdam your primary do the secondary at the same time or not at all. Hope this helps.


----------

